# Vicks Shower Disks



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I found this tonight on "pinterest" and thought maybe someone could use this idea.

Homemade "Vicks Vapor shower disks"
The idea started a few weeks ago when my sweet little nephew Parker came down with Croup for like the 1,438th time. My sister mentioned that they were taking long steamy showers with him to try to clear out his lungs. My brain started churning and I thought "surely there can be something they could add to the shower to help him even more". Homemade Vicks Vapor shower disk thingies were born.

And they couldn't be any simpler.


Sarah's Homemade Vicks Shower Disk Thingies
-Baking soda
-Water
-Essential oils: eucalyptus, rosemary, and lavender. 
-Muffin tin
-Muffin liners

1) Add baking soda to a mixing bowl. Updated to add - I don't really measure. Maybe 2-3 cups?

2) Slowly add water until you've made a thick paste. Updated to add: add just a little water a time. You'll want the mix to feel like putty.

3) Add 15 drops of each essential oil.

4) Spoon in to a muffin tin, and let sit out for 12-18 hours. You can also bake these, but I just left them out overnight.

5) Pop these suckers out of the paper liner, plop it in your shower, and let the essential oils steam away your stuffy nose. Edited to add: put them anywhere on the floor of the shower; it doesn't matter where! 

Added 4/7/12 - for anyone who is having issues with these being "crumbly", try using 1 cup of baking soda and 1/3 cup of water (plus maybe a few tbslp more) and baking for 20 minutes at 350. THEN add a few drops of essential oils to the cooled "puck". That was a suggestion from a commenter and I tried it this morning with great success! I'm a quick shower taker (less than 5 min), and my "disk" was only about 1/3 gone at the end of the shower.

Additionally, I'm not a doctor (nor a butcher, baker, or candlestick maker), so if you have any medical conditions, contact a medical professional.


----------



## ms_a2gwus (Feb 27, 2012)

Great idea, neldarez! :2thumb:


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

I made some of these a month back (when the kiddos and I were really suffering with allergies). They worked well but I would recommend keeping them out of the direct shower spray because they dissolve very quickly. I'll try your additions to the recipe for my next batch & hope they last a little longer. Girlie Side note: I baked mine in pastel cupcake liners. They look very pretty stacked up in a mason jar in my bathroom.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

mamabear2012 said:


> I made some of these a month back (when the kiddos and I were really suffering with allergies). They worked well but I would recommend keeping them out of the direct shower spray because they dissolve very quickly. I'll try your additions to the recipe for my next batch & hope they last a little longer. Girlie Side note: I baked mine in pastel cupcake liners. They look very pretty stacked up in a mason jar in my bathroom.


awesome idea!!:2thumb:


----------

